# we are looking to move to spain



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

hello all, my husband and i are looking to buy a mobile home something cheap but there again something adequate to live in for roughly 18mths whilst looking for something more substantial ,our property is on the market here in the uk. do any of you think thats a good idea? we have enquired about a couple of mobiles and will be coming over to spain to view in feb. we also have 3 cats that would also love to live in spain and the way things are here the sooner the better. we would hope to make the move very soon


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lizzie said:


> hello all, my husband and i are looking to buy a mobile home something cheap but there again something adequate to live in for roughly 18mths whilst looking for something more substantial ,our property is on the market here in the uk. do any of you think thats a good idea? we have enquired about a couple of mobiles and will be coming over to spain to view in feb. we also have 3 cats that would also love to live in spain and the way things are here the sooner the better. we would hope to make the move very soon


Hi Lizzie, welcome to the forum

Lizzie, mobile homes are not always an easy answer here .... you need to have permission to site them etc

You dont sound like you need too much room, so why not go for a one bed rental until you know where you want to live permanently. Rentals are relatively cheap away from the CDS to what you are used to.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Surely you should decide on where you wish to live, before you decide on accomodation type. ie. travel the costas and check out where you are most at home. Then accomodation second.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Lizzie, welcome to the forum
> 
> Lizzie, mobile homes are not always an easy answer here .... you need to have permission to site them etc
> 
> You dont sound like you need too much room, so why not go for a one bed rental until you know where you want to live permanently. Rentals are relatively cheap away from the CDS to what you are used to.


the mobile homes we are viewing in feb are already sited...but thanks for the rental idea maybe thats an option..it would be the pet situation that would stop us from any type of home...no pets no go i'm afraid. we have also checked out quite a few areas in spain and all seem pretty nice.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lizzie said:


> the mobile homes we are viewing in feb are already sited...but thanks for the rental idea maybe thats an option..it would be the pet situation that would stop us from any type of home...no pets no go i'm afraid. we have also checked out quite a few areas in spain and all seem pretty nice.



Fair comment .... just be sure that you use a solicitor unconnected with the seller, and make sure all the documentation is in place

Some renters do allow pets, so its worth having a good look around

You do have the right idea though about not committing until you know where you want to be


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

People dont really live in mobile homes in spain, it is more of an English querk, most people would just rent an apartment.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mobile Homes for sale in Spain,Park Homes for sale in Spain, Spanish Residential Parks on the Costa Del Sol,
Mobile homes and Park Homes in Andalucia, Spain
Mobile homes and mobile home parks in Spain - complete packages new and used - www.hotspotz.co.uk
Park Homes for sale Spain, Mobile Homes sale Spain.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Mobile home may be the high risk option as if you buy then later you may have a problem in selling on
Also permits need a lot of checking
A motor home may be better and they are certainly very popular in parts of Spain....in parts of Almeria you can take them right down beach side
I do not know you budget nor infact the location you like best but when you are over in Feb you may as well have a look at properties as you may just find something suitable
I think 2008 will be a good time to buy re sales in Spain and you should be able to pick up a good location at a sensible price


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an American breeding Ragdolls in Portugal; 
I ship and show my kittens/cats in Spain, so if you need any advice on bringing your cats over just give me a yell.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Goldberg said:


> People dont really live in mobile homes in spain, it is more of an English querk, most people would just rent an apartment.


I find that rather a snobbish thing to say,I have looked round a few camp sites and met some very nice people whilst looking for a mobile suitable to buy.They have also been nicer on the inside than some apartments i have seen.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

searcher.1 said:


> I find that rather a snobbish thing to say,I have looked round a few camp sites and met some very nice people whilst looking for a mobile suitable to buy.They have also been nicer on the inside than some apartments i have seen.


Plenty of people live in mobile homes over here .... a lot of them are more like houses!


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

searcher.1 said:


> I find that rather a snobbish thing to say,I have looked round a few camp sites and met some very nice people whilst looking for a mobile suitable to buy.They have also been nicer on the inside than some apartments i have seen.


Hi everyone.My wife and i have been to santa ponsa in Mallorca for the last 3 years,always the first 2weeks in October.We have had a cracking time,and my wife feels that this is the place she would like to hang her hat so to speak when we come over to Spain.I would be grateful of anyones comments about the place and the prices of a 1/2 bed apartment or house.Thank You in anticipation. Regards searcher


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

searcher.1 said:


> Hi everyone.My wife and i have been to santa ponsa in Mallorca for the last 3 years,always the first 2weeks in October.We have had a cracking time,and my wife feels that this is the place she would like to hang her hat so to speak when we come over to Spain.I would be grateful of anyones comments about the place and the prices of a 1/2 bed apartment or house.Thank You in anticipation. Regards searcher


Only been on holiday there I'm afraid (Alcudia). I believe property is a litle more expensive there from what I have read.


----------



## Andy-in-Spain (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you have any idea on which area you are looking at? Andalucia for example...


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Andy-in-Spain said:


> Do you have any idea on which area you are looking at? Andalucia for example...


Nothing set in stone but will be looking at Santa Ponsa,Altea,andEl Campello


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Altea is a nice place, El Campello has a nice port. Altea has nice restaurants, shops and a boutique feel.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Altea is one of my favourite places, but not in the summer months  Also my favourite restaurant is there, serves Strawberry Steak. I know that sounds horrible, but you've just got to try it.

Altea is now beginning to suffer a bit from over build though. I do think the infrastructure can deal with it, but imho its being spoiled. Altea Hills is one of the big Urbs there.


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Altea is one of my favourite places, but not in the summer months  Also my favourite restaurant is there, serves Strawberry Steak. I know that sounds horrible, but you've just got to try it.
> 
> Altea is now beginning to suffer a bit from over build though. I do think the infrastructure can deal with it, but imho its being spoiled. Altea Hills is one of the big Urbs there.


Many thanks to all who have replied to me.
Regards searcher.


----------



## DeeBee6961 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Moving to Spain.*

Hi,

We've been living in Spain now, for two years. We decided to move to northern Spain (the 'Lake District' of the 'real' Spain) and arrived here with our eighteen year old cat. She's still going and looking younger, as well (I hope we are, too!). There are no beaches here, no tourists, no noise. If you have an interest in knowing more about Galicia, let me know.


----------



## gary.one2one (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree, that statement is snobbish and he spelt QUIRK wrong

"People dont really live in mobile homes in spain, it is more of an English querk, most people would just rent an apartment."

Spanish people live in all kinds of accomodation, including cardboard 'shacks', overcrowded flats, and houses in terrible condition. 

Good luck with your brave effort..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

this post is over 2 years old and irrelevant, so I'm closing it

Jo xxx


----------

